# Lowering springs



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

I see a lot of you guys have done lowering springs. I been reading a lot about doing them and I have some questions. I saw some VWR post and they said you have to replace the bolts because they are stretch bolts, but I am not sure if that is required on my 2018 vw jetta Wolfsburg which is a 1.4t. ALso, any recommendations and is the handling improved after lowering spring or worse. I was looking at HR super sport and another brand but not sure what is best and what will fit. I believe my Wolfsburg edition is on 19s but I could be wrong? Thank you


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

It is recommended by the factory to replace all stretch bolts. But there are people who have reused them without any issues. 

Regarding springs, you can run whatever you like as long as you consider wheel size. When you are running 19s you will need to be aware of the lowering height, spring rate, settling and tire size. Most people end up rubbing as they do not consider these things. For instance, you do not want to run H&R race springs with 19s. The drop is more than the sport and super sport springs. I have seen it done and the owner ended up selling his wheels because of the rubbing. 
18s will allow you to run whatever you would like. The handling is slightly more responsive and with the right tire setup, it would be even better...but that is a different conversation regarding wheel width, offsets, tire width and sidewall height.

If you do not know the size of your wheels. Check the sidewall of the tire. It shows the size of your tire and the size of your wheel. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JETTAJAKE17 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hey man, I have a lightly used set of H&R Sports I'll sell them to you if you'd like, for a good deal only 10k miles on them shoot me a text 267-424-5737.
It makes the ride more fun around the bends!


----------

